# Old School Flames



## Kingk (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde gerne von euch wissen , wie man am besten *Old School Flames* machen kann und schnell zu einem guten Ergebnis kommen kann.

Ich hoffe ihr habe gute Vorschläge dazu!  ^^ 

Gruß

KingK


----------



## Xdreamer (28. Februar 2005)

Pentool (Zeichenstiftwerkzeug) ist hier dein bester Freund. Um damit den Umgang zu erlernen empfehle ich dir folgende Pages:

- 1. Link
- 2. Link


Viel Spass


----------



## Kingk (28. Februar 2005)

Na bum...

da sitz ich ja Wochen bis ich das hinbekomm. Hätt mir gedacht, dass es einen einfacheren Weg gibt


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Februar 2005)

Quatsch, fang doch mal an damit zu arbeiten und du wirst merken, dass du das "Ding" innerhalb von einem Tag in den Griff bekommst.

Noch als Tipp: Zeichne deine Flammen vor, scanne sie ab - im Notfall kannst du auch "abfotographieren" - und zeichne sie anschließend mit dem Pfadtool nach ... das dauert nicht lange


----------

